# Talgarth Asylum Mid-Wales Feb 2016



## Jon6D

I know what some of you are probably thinking, ''not Talgarth again!", but I like to try and do up to date posts so people know that the place is still there and whether or not they think its worth visiting for them selfs.

I have visited Talgarth Mental Asylum twice, once at the summer 2015 and once this year with Vertigo Rod, over the space of 6 months or so, you can already see some big changes, more ceilings and floors falling in etc, its falling apart and is very dangerous place. 

The first time I went to Talgarth Asylum, we drove in to the compound in the car, drove around had a quick look and drove back out, we parked the car down the road and walked back in, when we was walking back up, a small white van was driving towards us with a dog running by the side of it, don't know whether he was security or not, anyway we walked straight past the asylum and continue to walk to the far end, as I walked up to the wall and looked through the fence a big Alsatian jumped up at me! taking a closer look I could see he was locked in a small area of the compound and didn't have a free run of the place.

We then decided to walk back out of the entrance and walk up the lane and try come in the back way, we had to cut across a few fields and over a few fences to get there, but once we were in the compound its self getting in to the asylum was the easy enough.

That day we spent about 3 hours in the place, only whispering to each other and tip toeing around not to attract attention to our selfs we were in aware if there was security close by, as we walked trough the building we was making our way closer and closes to the front where we first seen the dog, we could hear some strange noises and activity going on so we decided that enough was enough and made our way back out. Even though we had spent the best part of 3 hours in there and had some great photos we both left still wanting more.

Second visit, one of my other friends Vertigo Rod wanted to check the place out so I said i'd go along with him as there was more there I wanted to have a look at my self.

Just like the first visit we drove in cased the place out, parked the car down the road and decided to walk back in through the main entrance just like the first time. As we are walking back in, same thing again,*small white van driving towards us with a dog running by the side of it, it was like ground hog day, any way this time as soon as the van drove passed us and was out of side we made a run for it leaped the fence and made our way in.

This time we was in there for the best part of 6 hours went through every room, even when in the attic and climbed the clock tower.

Sorry if I went on a bit, heres some of the pics, hope you enjoy

Sorry if I offend anyone with the HDR images but I can't find my originals of have them hosted anywhere. 

History
Following closure, the buildings and surrounding estate were sold to the former Chief Medical Officer for just £227,000. Plans were subsequently made to redevelop the site as business park, and indeed several buildings were converted and occupied by local companies as part of the "Black Mountains Business Park". However, due to the site's isolated location and the global recession, the venture failed and only one or two businesses remained on the site by early 2009, In 2009 the site was offered for sale. By this time, several properties that once belonged to the hospital, such as the gatehouse, had been sold off and the buildings were becoming derelict. There are signs of demolition throughout the site and many of the original slates (believed to be worth in excess of £1 million) were stripped from the roofs. The large derelict site has recently become an attraction to many urban explorers despite improved security measures.


























































































































Thanks


----------



## krela

Worth noting that the slates were stripped and sold by the owner, very controversially.

He's very clearly trying to destabilise the buildings so he can knock them down to make the land prime for redevelopment. If I remember correctly the council have issued him with various work orders but their powers are limited.


----------



## Mikeymutt

I enjoyed your take on this place..I really liked it here and the decay is amazing.we saw the same van and he sent us packing in the morning.so had to go back later.


----------



## Jon6D

krela said:


> Worth noting that the slates were stripped and sold by the owner, very controversially.
> 
> He's very clearly trying to destabilise the buildings so he can knock them down to make the land prime for redevelopment. If I remember correctly the council have issued him with various work orders but their powers are limited.



He bought it for £227,000 and had over a million pound for the slates, not a bad return is it


----------



## krela

Jon6D said:


> He bought it for £227,000 and had over a million pound for the slates, not a bad return is it



And if he can eventually secure a demolition order on the site it will be worth many more millions.


----------



## Jon6D

Mikeymutt said:


> I enjoyed your take on this place..I really liked it here and the decay is amazing.we saw the same van and he sent us packing in the morning.so had to go back later.



Thanks Mikey glad you enjoyed it.

It was just strange how it was the exactly the same scenario as my first visit, while in the building, we could see this van parked outside one of the house's near by, oldish fella with grey beard ?


----------



## Rubex

Excellent photos Jon6D. I really need to get here soon! It's a lot nicer than some of the asylums I've visited


----------



## tazong

excellent pictures boys - you lads are certainly racking the locations up.


----------



## Jon6D

Rubex said:


> Excellent photos Jon6D. I really need to get here soon! It's a lot nicer than some of the asylums I've visited



Let us know where your coming, we'll be happy to show you around


----------



## Jon6D

tazong said:


> excellent pictures boys - you lads are certainly racking the locations up.



Thanks Taz, we try and get out as much as we can, feel like we'r on catch up


----------



## krela

Jon6D said:


> Thanks Taz, we try and get out as much as we can, feel like we'r on catch up



It's not a competition, just enjoy it!


----------



## Scaramanger

Went here a few years back. Left cornwall weather was fine. Arrive at talgarth and it had snowed heavily and the whole place was covered..unexpected and very atmospheric.. Need to go again


----------



## stu8fish

Good report, great shots there.


----------



## Vertigo Rod

Definitely one of my favourite places for sure - enjoyed the write up & superb photos Jon, great work!


----------



## Jon6D

Scaramanger said:


> Went here a few years back. Left cornwall weather was fine. Arrive at talgarth and it had snowed heavily and the whole place was covered..unexpected and very atmospheric.. Need to go again



would of been great to get aerial view of the place from up in the clock tower covered in snow.
Its still worth a visit, lots to offer


----------



## Jon6D

Vertigo Rod said:


> Definitely one of my favourite places for sure - enjoyed the write up & superb photos Jon, great work!




Thanks Rod it was a great day and wouldn't of been the same without you


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking write up and images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon6D

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking write up and images,Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome, just glad you enjoyed it, thanks for all the positive comments


----------



## smiler

krela said:


> And if he can eventually secure a demolition order on the site it will be worth many more millions.



He or they will get it, they have got away with destabilizing it, how long before H/S declares it a Dangerous Building?

Great pics Jon, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## degenerate

Amazing Jon, impossible for me to chose a favourite picture as there's too many to choose from but it's definitely one of the ones with all the greenery growing on the floor


----------



## Jon6D

degenerate said:


> Amazing Jon, impossible for me to chose a favourite picture as there's too many to choose from but it's definitely one of the ones with all the greenery growing on the floor



Thank you, There a few rooms there like that, its strange to see the outside growing inside, makes a great photo


----------



## degenerate

Jon6D said:


> Thank you, There a few rooms there like that, its strange to see the outside growing inside, makes a great photo



I couldn't agree more, I much prefer places like that than mint condition places that look like they've just closed.


----------

